# clay pots @ HD



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if the clay pots at HD are aquarium safe ? because the ones at LFS looks just the same but cost more.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*clay pots*

dollar store have clay pots .had clay pots in my tanks , no issues . 
pots are a dollar .. for small size not sure what for larger size but i assume 1.00 or 1.50
cheers 
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the plain clay pot without paint or gloss or fancy stuff should be good.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pots*

yes agreed ,mine is just the plain brown clay pot , not paint or designs


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*clay pots*

thx guys, looks like a trip to the Dollar store this weekend. Never occur
to me that's where they are.


----------

